# Joined the Sig family today



## tnxd9er (May 17, 2007)

I had been wanting to get a Sig for quite a while and even though I really like my XD9 Service, it was just too bulky for CCW. I got a new 239 9mm today and am excited now to go out and break it in at the range tomorrow. I got it all cleaned up and lubed, ready to go. Sorry, no pics yet but it is the standard black with SA/DA. 

I wanted a smaller conceal gun that was reliable and after lurking for quite a while on this and other sites, along with research and test firing one, that was the choice. I came close to getting the 229 in the .40 but I feel most comfortable with the 9mm and I blow a lot of rounds through a month, so will save a little on the ammo. I'll post some pics and give a range report after the first trip out. 

I am going to use WWB 115 grain for the first 200 rounds or so and I use Federal Hydra Shok 147gr for carry. If anyone recommends any other round for break in, let me know.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Let us know how she does.

And get the pics! We wanna see it.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on that new Sig-239 I am sure you will be pleased. Standing by for range report and pictures.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I've never shot the P239 in 9mm but if it's as good or better than the .40 S&W, you'll love it. My P239 is one of my favorites.

It's a great first Sig. Now you just need a P226 to compliment it.


----------



## tnxd9er (May 17, 2007)

*Range report for break in and pic*










If the image comes through, this is the carry. The range report for today for first time on new carry was a little disappointing, but I attribute to the gun being new and some work I need to do to get comfortable with the DA/SA trigger. I'm so used to my XD that I think that contributed to some poor groupings. Anyway, I put 12 magazines through, with 3 magazines of 115 gr wwb, 8 magazines of range reloads 115 gr, and 1 magazine of Federal HydaShok 147 gr.

The first magazine was great. Shooting at 15 feet. Nice tight group with a couple at about 7 o'clock but others right in the middle. Second and third magazines were similar. From there on, groupings got looser and I had a hard time keeping groups tight. I'm so used to my ED punching out the target that I guess I was expecting too much for the first 50-100 rounds. It will improve though the 100 or 200 rounds this weekend.

Overall, very pleased with the new firearm. Very comfortable grip and easy to control. I'll post a target after this weekend trip. You didn't want to see the one from today, trust me!


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

I love my P239 in .40 S&W. One thing that you might think about. Mine is more comfortable to hold since I put Hogue rubber wrap-around grips on it. The front strap on the P239 is a bit flat and the front corners of the grip on the stock pistol are a bit square for my taste.


----------



## tnxd9er (May 17, 2007)

TexasFats said:


> I love my P239 in .40 S&W. One thing that you might think about. Mine is more comfortable to hold since I put Hogue rubber wrap-around grips on it. The front strap on the P239 is a bit flat and the front corners of the grip on the stock pistol are a bit square for my taste.


Funny you should say that. I felt the same way about the stock grips. I went out today and got a set of the Hogue grips and put them on. It makes a big difference.


----------



## willie57 (Jun 27, 2007)

We did the same with the P239 and the wraparound Hogue grips, here is a before and after pic. Feels much better in the hand, wife was low and right with stock grips, I was about average with both. Her pattern was instantly corrected. She loves it. So do I. (We are both new shooters)

Stock










and with Hogue wraparound grips










No question as to which I want.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats! I just picked up a P239 SAS (pictured in my avatar) in .40 S&W and I love it. My first SIG, but, it won't be my last. I really wanted the P229 Elite in stainless steel, but, it's not legal in CA yet. The SIG rep I spoke to said it should be in about a year after they submit their guns for testing by the CA DOJ.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Congrats on your new P239. I just bought my sixth SIG, a P239 SAS in .40 S&W. I haven't fired it yet, but I have high hopes based on my experience with my other SIGs. I also have a P239 two-tone in 9mm, and it is one sweet-shooting CCW gun. Of course, that's why I had to buy the P239 SAS. 

Plus, I bought it on 8/28 in commemoration of the "Great Jesse Jackson anti-gun demonstration day". Made me proud to score one for the sane people who actually believe in our Constitution.

By the way, you now have officially caught the bug: SIGs are addictive.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

The Crimson Trace grips also improve the feeling of the gun. And----They are a perfect match for low light/non-aim advantage. I really enjoy practice with the Crimson Trace.


----------

